# chief emblem



## jtolliver (Sep 21, 2013)

I have found a emblem that has a indians head on it with the word chief under the head wondering if anyone can give me info on it.thanks


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 21, 2013)

*Welome*

Hello,
your description says it all. Chief. Can you post a pic of it? go to pre-33 forum and look at the 1915-1919 chief info thread.


----------



## jtolliver (Sep 21, 2013)

looked at the chief info thread the emblem i have looks just like them but my has no paint on it


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 21, 2013)

jtolliver said:


> looked at the chief info thread the emblem i have looks just like them but my has no paint on it




Best if you can post a good clear picture of the badge, there are features of the Indian face that can help date it


----------



## jtolliver (Sep 21, 2013)

trying to get a good pic but hard to do  the badge is dark and head will not show up real good


----------



## jtolliver (Sep 21, 2013)

best pic i could get


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 22, 2013)

It appears the original enamel work or "cloisonne" is chipped out. Red, blue, cream, green, yellow?
various color combinations for the different years. Check out the threads on Sears Chief bicycles.
The "cloisonne" is very brittle and chips out easily, especially when the badge is taken off the head tube.
It's still a very interesting badge the way it is.
Light cleaning with a toothbrush and mild soap ending with a very light buffing by hand, it'll look great, like an old tarnished coin !


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 22, 2013)

*Your Non-Glass Chief Is Suberb !!!*

jtolliver ... here is an image of the era of Chief badge that you have.

I really dig the patina on your specimen !!!  PLEASE NEVER CLEAN OR POLISH ... if you do clean or polish .. VERY, VERY LIGHTLY !!!

In addition ... I would love to hear the story of where you found this little jewel .. in a creek ? .. attic ?  .. cigar box ?  .. sock drawer ? .. curious minds want to know ....

..........  patric cafaro


----------



## jtolliver (Sep 26, 2013)

i was using my metal detector at a old home site and found it there


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 26, 2013)

jtolliver said:


> i was using my metal detector at a old home site and found it there




Very very cool metal detector find.  I'm with Patric, leave it as found, the patina is great!!!!!!

Here's my intact badge for reference but these came in different variations detailed in the Chief thread.  Again great find.


----------

